# Old wigginton tester



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I remember looking up patent dates on those things one time. Going off memory, they made them like the one in your picture up until the mid-1950's.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

From my copy of _The American Electricians Handbook _(Terrell Croft), 1942 edition:




















​

The exact same drawing appears up through the 1961.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Now go use that thing in front of some safety guy and record his reaction on video somehow to post here. :laughing:


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Now go use that thing in front of some safety guy and record his reaction on video somehow to post here. :laughing:


 
Lmao, When I first got it I plugged that thing to an outlet to see if it worked (didn't know any better at the time) it read 120 from the outlet with no probs. I like the handy friction tape that the guy put on there at bottom

Weird but I kind of like the fact that the last owner and one to use it in the actual trade is long gone, almost feels like a part of him, The voltage tester is without a doubt the life blood of an electrician

Wait a minute..business went to hell right after I bought this thing, maybe he was a union dude and don't like me ?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rich:

Send it to me I can determine the age by how carefully I'll display it in my office.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BTW, Rich, get the vacuum cleaner out.... your dog's shedding like crazy. :jester:


----------



## bikeharder36 (May 23, 2011)

user438 said:


> I bought this old wiggy a few years ago off of Ebay, I'm guessing from 1910 - 1920 ? Marc I know you have some of these, what date would you say this is from ?


 I own a wiggy that looks exactly like yours. Mine belonged to my great grandfather who was an electrician in the 20's and 30's. My grandfather gave it to me when I earned my journeyman's license. So I think your about right as to the vintage of your tester.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

bikeharder36 said:


> I own a wiggy that looks exactly like yours. Mine belonged to my great grandfather who was an electrician in the 20's and 30's. My grandfather gave it to me when I earned my journeyman's license. So I think your about right as to the vintage of your tester.:thumbsup:


There is an identical one on E Bay right now!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the leads would be cloth covered if it was really from the 20 or 30s


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I think the leads would be cloth covered if it was really from the 20 or 30s


Here's a cloth covered one from Ideal model number 61-001.


----------

